# UK iTunes Music store IS NOW LIVE



## garymum4d (Jun 15, 2004)

It's Here at last!!!!


----------



## gigapet (Jun 15, 2004)

Where?


----------



## CreativeEye (Jun 15, 2004)

go to the bottom of the store page and there is a drop down to select your country


----------



## gigapet (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't see that. The music store page in iTunes, the Apple store page or the Music store page on the Apple site? I've got a version of the music store in iTunes that doesn't have prices and a load of links that say the album isn't available in my country. Is that the UK store? Where are the prices?


----------



## ex0dus (Jun 15, 2004)

gigapet said:
			
		

> I don't see that. The music store page in iTunes, the Apple store page or the Music store page on the Apple site? I've got a version of the music store in iTunes that doesn't have prices and a load of links that say the album isn't available in my country. Is that the UK store? Where are the prices?



http://www.apple.com/uk/itunes/

When you create an account you can select which country you are in then everything shows up in £££'s.


----------



## CreativeEye (Jun 15, 2004)

i just got an e-mail from the itunes staff welcoming me to the itunes store!

nice touch.

my first purchased track...

perry como - papa loves mambo


----------



## baldprof (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats from across the pond.  

But be careful, that one click ordering, which is so easy, can be evil...as least as far as your credit card is concerned1


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2004)

How much is that for the ppl in UK? It's 0.99 EUR for germans including taxes.. Good price!


----------



## Timmargh (Jun 15, 2004)

Just spent nearly £12 on some _Adam And The Ants_, _Primal Scream_ and _Bruce Hornsby And The Range_ tracks and a _Mr. Bungle_ album.


----------



## Timmargh (Jun 15, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> How much is that for the ppl in UK? ...



79 pence per track or £7.90 for an album - very reasonable in my opinion.


----------



## diablojota (Jun 15, 2004)

Mr. Bungle rocks!!!


----------



## garymum4d (Jun 15, 2004)

Timmargh said:
			
		

> Just spent nearly £12 on some _Adam And The Ants_, _Primal Scream_ and _Bruce Hornsby And The Range_ tracks and a _Mr. Bungle_ album.



*Mr. Bungle* Rocks!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 15, 2004)

nice. good that they didn't have make it like 1,49  / track or anything as bad. 

i still use mine in ireland for 0,99 $


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2004)

UK has to pay a bit more than germany


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, I thought the extra in the UK was due to VAT (17.5%) as that seemed roughly the difference.

How much is tax in Germany/France?


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 15, 2004)

Timmargh said:
			
		

> 79 pence per track or £7.90 for an album - very reasonable in my opinion.



£7.90 plus per album - I dont think Ive seen one for over a tenner yet tho...

BUT - they dont stock a number of albums that normally cost over £20 from HMV or wherever (for example Pink Floyd - The Wall)


----------



## RPS (Jun 15, 2004)

So what about iTunes for the Netherlands and such?


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 15, 2004)

RPS said:
			
		

> So what about iTunes for the Netherlands and such?



I think Steve said October for the rest of Europe?


----------



## andrewhicks (Jun 15, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought the extra in the UK was due to VAT (17.5%) as that seemed roughly the difference.
> 
> How much is tax in Germany/France?



I think Germany is around 16% and France 19.6%.  The prices in the UK are about 20% higher than France and Germany even when you consider the VAT.  There must be another reason for the higher pricing. I am not sure whether the Euro prices are advertised including VAT as they are in UK. Maybe someone French or German can look to see what they actually pay on the bill after they buy. If it really is only 9.99 euros for an album, then UK is being charged 20% more than the others.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 15, 2004)

andrewhicks said:
			
		

> I think Germany is around 16% and France 19.6%.  The prices in the UK are about 20% higher than France and Germany even when you consider the VAT.  There must be another reason for the higher pricing. I am not sure whether the Euro prices are advertised including VAT as they are in UK. Maybe someone French or German can look to see what they actually pay on the bill after they buy. If it really is only 9.99 euros for an album, then UK is being charged 20% more than the others.



the fact that everything in uk is generally more expensive. but the salaries are a lot better too.  ::alien::


----------



## OzBert (Jun 15, 2004)

To be brutatly honest I'm a little disappointed with UK iTunesMS....

It took me an hour to buy my first song...

Because it was slow?...... Nope...

Because there was tons to look at?...... Nope...

Because nearly every band I like is in the Alternative Genre and they all have no songs available even though they are listed.... 

To name a few....

Alkaline Trio
Audioslave
Bad Religion
Face To Face
Feeder
Foo Fighters
H.I.M.
The Offspring
The Red Hot Chilli Peppers

Is just that they haven't been uploaded yet, or are the record companies dragging their heels more?

I hope it's the first...

But anyway my first song was Ch-Check It Out by the Beastie Boys..

- End Of Rant -


----------



## monktus (Jun 15, 2004)

I think there's a bunch of stuff to be uploaded. I was browsing through alternative and found a bunch of bands that are on Indie labels in the UK and the US that are listed but don't show up any albums yet. For example Aereogramme and Arab Strap from Chemikal Underground (Glasgow) and Deerhoof and The Decemberists from Kill Rock Stars (Olympia). I was a bit disappointed too at first but if I'm right then it should get better soon.


----------



## monktus (Jun 15, 2004)

Ah there we go, Sleater Kinney, Mclusky, Pearl Jam, Chilis, Trash Can Sinatras, Soundgarden, Chicks On Speed, Tullycraft, Cadallaca (yuss!), Roni Size, Roots Manuva, all listed but not displaying any albums yet. I think they've just struck a deal and haven't got them uploaded, or Apple are just assuming they'll get a deal!


----------



## CreativeEye (Jun 15, 2004)

how do we get the free tracks 

like the one in the top left corner of this page?

http://www.apple.com/itunes/

also - i'm sure there was talk of a 'wish-list' feature? 
is it in there?


----------



## jonparadise (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm hoping the Dance music section improves too. It's all a bit limited at the moment.

But like everyone says, with a little time.....


----------



## DJ Rep (Jun 15, 2004)

DILATED when I get my alubook on friday I am gonna check this out
perfect timing


----------



## CreativeEye (Jun 15, 2004)

already the lists of 'people who bought this also bought'

i think it'll be a couple of weeks and the lists will be nice and full and the store will be running at full pelt.

everyone i know has been buying tracks all day - i've already been sent a gift voucher by a friend!

good karma indeed!


----------



## gigapet (Jun 15, 2004)

Does anyone know how regularly the back-catalogue will be updated? What was the situation with the American store? I haven't found a great deal I'd like to purchase just yet, there's no Orbital, no Divine Comedy & no Jacquline Du Pre... I guess these things will come later - hopefully. Also, what's the deal with there only being a couple of tracks from an album? Will the rest follow? Just realised there's a few Orbital tracks on the US store so I have my fingers crossed for an appearance here on the UKiTMS. Still, glad it's here. It's been on the news all day.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2004)

germany 16%


> How much is tax in Germany/France?


----------



## ora (Jun 16, 2004)

Hmmn, limited selection but i was committed to buying something on the first day. 
Particularly frustrating being the browse section, where far too many artists are listed for which there are no tracks. This particularly affects me since my tastes run more to independent labels than large ones. In Particular, i'd love to see dance labels release the tracks they previously only put out on vinyl, since it would stop me being so jealous of my DJ friends.

Miraculously, i found a Nuspirit Helsinki album on my second look round, hardly mainstream but i'm not complaining. As others said, the choice should grow over the next few weeks, but i hope the pay as much attention to signing up dance/electronic labels as they do rock labels.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, I've bought a couple of albums (Modest Mouse, The Cure and R.E.M.) and now I have an iTMS newbie question:

Is there any way to make a sort of 'Wish List', or 'To Buy' list?  When browsing from work and I come across things I'd like to buy when I get home, or consider for a later purchase, I'd like an easy way to record this - does one exist?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 16, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> Well, I've bought a couple of albums (Modest Mouse, The Cure and R.E.M.) and now I have an iTMS newbie question:
> 
> Is there any way to make a sort of 'Wish List', or 'To Buy' list?  When browsing from work and I come across things I'd like to buy when I get home, or consider for a later purchase, I'd like an easy way to record this - does one exist?



I use the iTunes Preferences->Store->Buy Using Shopping Cart. This is the closest thing I can think of. It has the added bonus of making me think before I buy.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 16, 2004)

That's just the sort of thing I was looking for (the thinking before I buy will be a great help too).


Another iTMS newbie question:

Does the store keep track of your purchases so that if you accidently delete a file you can download it again for free?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 16, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> That's just the sort of thing I was looking for (the thinking before I buy will be a great help too).
> 
> 
> Another iTMS newbie question:
> ...



Nope, I wish it was so. That is the drawback of the iTunes music store.


----------



## jobsen_ski (Jun 16, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> Well, I've bought a couple of albums (Modest Mouse, The Cure and R.E.M.) and now I have an iTMS newbie question:
> 
> Is there any way to make a sort of 'Wish List', or 'To Buy' list?  When browsing from work and I come across things I'd like to buy when I get home, or consider for a later purchase, I'd like an easy way to record this - does one exist?



theres a realy easy way to do this! - 
just make a new playlist called wishlist or wat ever you want... and then go to the iTMS and drag the song you want to buy (eventualy) into the play list, you get the 30 second preview of the song and theres a buy now icon beside it to make it realy easy! then you can just go in and buy some of the songs you want.


----------



## thisbechuck (Jun 16, 2004)

I didn't even know that... cool. In terms of the record of songs you buy, although you can not re-download them, if your download becomes interrupted, they will continue downloading once your internet is back up.


----------



## MacMuppet (Jun 16, 2004)

Those 30 second previews sure beat Amazon! I'd given up trying to sample new music so haven't bought anything in ages, now I can really check something out before I buy it. I know its obvious but this is such a bonus for me. I'm restraining myself til the end of the month by not signing up for an account.


----------



## MacMuppet (Jun 16, 2004)

MacMuppet said:
			
		

> Those 30 second previews sure beat Amazon! I'd given up trying to sample new music so haven't bought anything in ages, now I can really check something out before I buy it. I know its obvious but this is such a bonus for me. I'm restraining myself til the end of the month by not signing up for an account.




edit;

no Idaho 
 
lots of snow patrol


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 17, 2004)

jobsen_ski said:
			
		

> theres a realy easy way to do this! -
> just make a new playlist called wishlist or wat ever you want... and then go to the iTMS and drag the song you want to buy (eventualy) into the play list, you get the 30 second preview of the song and theres a buy now icon beside it to make it realy easy! then you can just go in and buy some of the songs you want.



That sounds a pretty good solution, the only problem is though I want a list that I can access from different computers.  Then I can add them to the list whilst at work (on my work PC) and then buy them when I get home (on my Mac).


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2004)

Couldn't you make an iMix with the songs you plan to buy?


----------



## monktus (Jun 17, 2004)

MacMuppet said:
			
		

> edit;
> 
> no Idaho
> 
> lots of snow patrol



Only Final Straw for now though, would be nice to get Polar Bears and When It's Over on too but we'll have to wait for a lot of indie label stuff. Noticed a live session on there too.

I've only bought the new Pixies track so far. Was very excited about finding the first Kaito album but you can only buy it track by track so it's more expensive than usual.


----------



## thisbechuck (Jun 17, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> That sounds a pretty good solution, the only problem is though I want a list that I can access from different computers.  Then I can add them to the list whilst at work (on my work PC) and then buy them when I get home (on my Mac).



Well I think that the shopping cart carries over onto different computers if you are using the same account. If it doesn't you could technically buy the songs in a shopping cart on the Windows machine, and then quit before they actually download. Then go home and go to the "Advanced" menu, and select "Check for purchased music", and it would download to the home computer.


----------



## jobsen_ski (Jun 17, 2004)

well its been up for 3 days now and i still cant find a song i want to download. I wanted to download on eof the black eyed peas new songs - their album actualy featured in jobs speach on tuesday, but the only black eyed peas songs avalible are the ones form their album released in 1998 - which i dont like at all. Also "featured artisits" such as keane and snow patrol only have live songs recordings from@AOL sesions... the store realy sicks and theres no way that thers 700,000 songs on there.. before it was released i look around the american store and found several songs i wanted to download - are they avalible no! and there's absolutly no way that "local" contetnt is making up for the songs which arent listed in the UK, or germany or what ever. Im sooo p'd off -a nd I truly think apple is telling one BIG lie


----------



## jobsen_ski (Jun 17, 2004)

just found a report on as the apple turns www.appleturns.com and as well as providing various link to storys from other sources they confirm that 700 000 songs is betwenn all 3 euro stores i.e. each has less than 250 000 although an apple rep aparently each store has around 300 000 to 400 000 but even if they alonly had 300 000 that would make 900 000 - sum how apple's sums just dont add up! its time to get the indies on board n stop being so selfish! this is possibly one of the worst mistakes apple has maid... for me and slot of others (indies make up 22% in the UK) the store is usless and to be honest I think that apple rushed mainly because napster has launched in the UK and sony is going to soon! but if apple doesnt fix this soon - well who knows they certainly wont be braging about a 70% market share in the UK!

oh and one more thing although alot of you may not like them .. i think applr should get atleast some decent content for featured artists like the balack eyed peas before they advertise their "exclusive track" on the iTMS ye i said an exclusive track maybe all download it afetr i get their new song... but no beacuse it was only the songs from their old (1998) album avalible as for keane - dont get me started - the only songs that are avalible are from sesions @AOL and again the're a featured artist - to be honest i think if apple hadn't upheld their AOL deal in the UK, France and germany the store would have about 100 000 songs!


----------



## monktus (Jun 17, 2004)

jobsen_ski said:
			
		

> Also "featured artisits" such as keane and snow patrol only have live songs recordings from@AOL sesions...



Actually there's two versions of Final Straw on there (UK and US).



			
				jobsen_ski said:
			
		

> Im sooo p'd off -a nd I truly think apple is telling one BIG lie



Chill out. If you remember the US store, there were a lot of tracks added within the first few months. I'm a little annoyed that there's a lot of stuff listed that isn't up yet but I am excited by the things listed (like Cadallaca, woo!) and I know that Apple have had a lot of work getting licences sorted. They really should have sorted something out with AIM by now but there was no way that they'd be able to get a duplicate of the US catalogue straight off. Maybe it's not quite at 100% yet but at least there's a alternative to OD2 finally.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 18, 2004)

Well, I've bought 4 albums and 3 singles now.

Pretty happy so far - though it is just too easy to buy things.

My one major gripe though is that (for some reason) the volume mounted from my linux box (to which I save my iTunes library as my Mac's hard-drive is too small) failed when I was downloading some tracks and one of the tracks lost the last 30 seconds.  Very annoying as I had to then re-buy the track (even though the store knew I'd already bought it!), grrrr!  Luckily, all the ones after that downloaded fine (and without paying again) once I'd sorted out the mount.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 18, 2004)

Hmm, there seem to be THIRTEEN different entires for 'Best of Bowie' in the store.  Some priced £7.99, some prices £9.48, and one as a partial album.

They all seem to have slightly different tracks.  Some are 2 disc (virtual discs), some are single disc, some seem a complete mess.

How the hell am I supposed to be able to decide which to get?  Is this an error or deliberate?


----------



## baldprof (Jun 18, 2004)

Obviously a trick to get you to buy them all.   

So there arre some rough spots in the implementation of the iTunes store in europe. Not a surprise. Any new endeavor is bound to have some problems.

The U.S. store wasn't exactly perfect at the start, and the initial library was less than a fourth the size it is now. That has improved and it will for you too.

One thing in your favor: at least Apple tries to improve things. Can the same be said of another U.S. company that operates out of the state of Washington?


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jun 18, 2004)

baldprof said:
			
		

> One thing in your favor: at least Apple tries to improve things. Can the same be said of another U.S. company that operates out of the state of Washington?



Does the government count as a company?  Well, I guess the current US one probably does.


ooops, that's not the _state_ of Washington!


----------



## MacMuppet (Jun 18, 2004)

Is the District of Columbia office a wholly owned subsidiary of Halliburton now?


----------



## baldprof (Jun 18, 2004)

Let me explain: that paragon of corporate virtue, Microsoft <Microshaft, Micro$oft, etc.> is headquartered in Redmond, Washington, a suburb of Seattle.
Thus ends today's geography lesson!


----------



## baldprof (Jun 18, 2004)

MacMuppet said:
			
		

> Is the District of Columbia office a wholly owned subsidiary of Halliburton now?



Hard to say. There have been so many groups bidding for that place.


----------

